# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  обновление платформы

## by_marader

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть 1С 8.2 (8.2.19.106) с конфигурацией Бухгалтерия  2.0, надо обновить платформу хотя бы до 8.3.5 и редакцию на 3.0. 
Доступа к оф сайту нет(скорее всего нелиц. пропатчено).
Что последовательно делать, устанавливать и где взять обновления? 
возможно заново всё установить т.е 1С 8.3.6 и бух 3.0 и потом восстановиться с бекапа 8.2? и какие траблы возможны?

----------


## avm3110

> надо обновить платформу хотя бы до 8.3.5


Обновляй на последний релиз 8.3.6, чтобы потом меньше париться





> Что последовательно делать, устанавливать и где взять обновления?


В зависимости от того, что тебе нужно. Если устраивает лайт-вариант (32х разрядная 1Ска), то качай и устанавливай Ре-пак - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page11




> возможно заново всё установить т.е 1С 8.3.6 и бух 3.0 и потом восстановиться с бекапа 8.2?


Именно так и нужно делать.




> и какие траблы возможны?


В жизни возможно всё, но если руки не кривые и все аккуратно делаешь - все работает без проблем

----------


## yura.manko

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть 1С 8.3 (8.3.18.1334) с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей для Украины", редакция 2.3. 
 (2.3.36.1) как обновить на редакцию на 3.0.
помогите

----------

